# Bloques de circuitos en multisim 7



## FeeeR (Ene 24, 2010)

Buenas noches.
Queria saber si alguno conoce y sabe como armar bloques en el multisim para poder utilizarlos en el futuro.
Si no me explique del todo bien lo que quiero es montar un circuito y guardarlo en un bloque de por ejemplo 4 pines y después ese bloque montarlo en un circuito para que no me quede tan grande...
En el caso de que no me haya explicado correctamente me dicen que no se entiende y lo explico mejor!
Gracias.


----------



## frankKM (Ene 24, 2010)

no se en que idioma lo tienes (yo siempre los llamo macros)
tienes que crear un hierarchical block con los pines de entrada y salida

lo abres en otra pestaña seleccionas de los componentes del circuito
y los pegas unes la conexiones y le das a guardar


----------



## FeeeR (Ene 24, 2010)

Arme uno, lo hice así con cualquier cosa para ver si se gravaba bien.
Se creo, le puse el nombre que quise y demás el problema es que lo guardo y cuando lo abro me aparece el bloque pero no la pestaña con el circuito creado:S
Tenes idea?, o precisas mas datos...?


----------



## frankKM (Ene 25, 2010)

no se crea una nueva pestaña si no se lo "dices" 
yo es que abro un circuito cualquiera casi siempre de la carpeta samples para hacer pruebas
le doy a new circuit (se abre otra pestaña) 
le doy a new hierachica..... me pone el macro en la nueva pestaña
le damos a properties del HB y luego a edit HB/SC y ahi se crea la nueva pestaña del HB
hacemos copy/paste y depues guardamos
si cuando arracas el programa le das a place>HB from file  no se abriran mas pestaña
hasta que no le des al HB>Propesties>Edit HB/SC


----------



## FeeeR (Ene 25, 2010)

Entre lo que me dijiste y lo que encontré en internet no se como hice pero logre armar mi bloque de mi potencia jajaja, muchas gracias por la atención!


----------

